# Best Bath Systems



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone use this company? I'm doing a senior housing complex and they specified this brand for ADA tubs and showers. Any opinions?


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Installed an ADA shower from Best Bath about two weeks ago. Very well built. I especially like that you don't have to recess the floor 2", like with a Florestone.
It comes with a rubber dam that allows a wheel chair to roll over and also acts as a curb to help keep the water from going outside the receptor.


----------

